# Bob Chapmans newsletter International Forecaster



## sunsetcliff (May 10, 2009)

I dont see a marketplace here so here goes:

Here is the deal from here: if 4 more people want in- the fee is $40 + $1.46 paypal fee. Total - $41.46. What will happen is the ALL those who are in on our arrangement then will get 2 years rather then just one. Obviously new folks it would be a tad less then 2 years. I think we can find 4 more people- to bring it to 2 years. 1 year is locked in and happening as we speak. You should have gotten your edition by auto forward-. If you did not let me know. We also have a web page where the issues will be archived for the paid subscribers.

If you don't yet know the caliber of Bob Chapman International Forecaster, he offers a free sample copy here

--->> http://theinternationalforecaster.com/Free_Sample_Issue

To join our cell that shares a subscription- email [email protected]

http://blujay.com/?page=search&cat=7010000&tnd=unc <--looks like one day this till over take ebay.


----------

